
Are tech workers priced out of San Francisco? - scentoni
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Are-tech-workers-priced-out-of-San-Francisco-6858557.php
======
samstave
In my personal experience; Yes... but the problem is that we appear to have a
definition of ___" tech worker equals specifically some programmer/developer
in their twenties making $150K per year or more"_ __and never the __ _" forty
year old with three kids and a stay at home wife with 20 years of experience
and still makes over $150k per year, but now has no mobility options because
their familiar roots are too deep in the bay area"_ __.

